# Your insane incidents with horses!



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Two teenage girls riding. I was bareback on a barrel round horse. My friend and I wound up with a case of uncontrollable giggling. I could feel myself going rubbery then fell off, landing on my back. At the time it just knocked the wind out of me, but a few days later I realized I had badly bruised ribs. What a way to start the summer and lots of riding to look forward to. It was a good month before I could ride or do many other things, like sleep comfortably


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

I got hurt bad more than once-- i never learn my lesson! Lol. 

One time was kinda cool yet kinda bad but not as bad as my worst-- i was on a paso fino gelding-- bout 14.3-15hh. My friend her sister and me were riding bareback through the BO's yard by the house-- there was a clothesline and i thought my paso was small enough to go under it because my friends 16+hh gelding and her sisters 16.3hh mare both seemed to go right 'through it for some reason-- well my paso wend under it but it clotheslined me right in the neck-- i tried to hang on and turn him but he stepped sideways really fast and i ended up landing right in front of him directly on my back-- he jumped my whole body and his back feet landed on like an inch of my hair-- he thought he stepped on me and Kinda jumped off his back foot all easy then ran back to me, lol. 

Before that fall i had 2 broken ribs a slipped disk from another fall.. i thought for sure i was dying, lol.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Oh... This is my thread. LOL 

Here's a few incidents...

I bought a colt a few years back, a two year old that hadn't been halter broke and was keeping him at my sisters place. I go home and a few days later I get a phone call that he ran through three fences and was running loose. 
So I drive four hours to get there, in the dark, to go catch him. My BIL had tried to rope him so he had a lasso dragging off him. Long story short, we got him a corner and just about had him, until he spooked again and bolted. I managed to get my hand unwrapped from the lasso but didn't realise I was standing in a loop until I was on my butt and being dragged and I was just PRAYING that I snapped my neck before he drug me through the barbed wire fence he was aiming for. 
Thankfully, it tightened enough to rip my shoe (and sock!) off and it peeled away. That was a 3am trip to the ER.

I jumped on my sisters gelding once (just out in the pen, no halter or anything) and he took off on me did a very impressive sliding stop at the gate whereas I went over his head and got wedged under the gate, and broke my finger. Had to use pliers to cut my ring off. Jerk.

I had a gelding that decided to lose his freaking marbles and he reared high enough he went straight backwards. He landed right on top of me, I had scrap down my inside left chest wall from the saddle horn (and inch to the right and he'd have punctured my heart). Then he rolled right, rolled left, and finally got off me. I couldn't feel my legs for about five minutes and had a bloody heart attack that he paralyzed me. Ended up tearing all my groin muscles and I couldn't ride for months. I still get knee problems from that.

I was taking a gelding out for his first ride outside and as I dismounting to open a gate, he looked off at the last second and then was startled when he saw me suddenly beside him. Athletic little ****** decided to jump and kick and got me square in the gut with both back feet. Sent me flying about six feet, knocked the wind out of me on a frozen pile of horse crap. Kicked me hard enough he snapped two ribs in my back. 

Had a mare bolt on me in the bush and I ended up getting clotheslined by a tree. Rolled onto her butt, off her butt, and onto the ground and looked up just in time to see my sister's horse running after mine. I tucked into a ball and he had the grace to jump me instead of running me over. 

My very first pony spooked (actually, my sister decided it would be funny to jump out of long grass as we were riding past) and he bucked and I went over his head and snapped my arm. 

I was desensitizing a colt with a rope while riding him. Well, it touched his butt and his butt went up. I flew over his head and landed head first on the gravel. I was okay, actually, aside from a little bit of road rash, but scared the sh*t out of my sisters!

There's probably more but I think that's enough for now... LOL


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Well, the absolute strangest incident occured very recently - and it wasn't a wild bronc either, and I didn't "get off" the saddle, I _slid _off. It was more like a "freak" incident and I have faired better when thrown. I am currently using my daughter's old english saddle for starting my haffie filly b/c it is the only saddle I have that fits her well. The other day when I was "belly over" the filly getting her use to balancing my wieght, as she was _walking_ along I unintentionally slid off, as opposed to the desired - intentionally pushed myself off. I just "went w" the slide, why not? Well, as I slid off and the edge of the pomel apparently "caught" my solar plexus area, or shortest rib, or whatever. It sure smarted at the time - but I figured it would just dissipate and be done within seconds, _minutes _at the longest. No, not - it just got/gets more sore. I _can't_ believe a teeny-tiny incident like _that_ can hurt _days_ later. I might rethink this english saddle thing.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

Where to start? At the beginning I guess. My cousin and I were 10 years old. they lived on land in northern BC, pretty wild country, and she had 6 siblings, her being 3rd youngest. I grew up in Vancouver, galloping around my back yard on several imaginary steeds. We were visiting them up north when I learned my oldest cousin had just bought a 17hh proud cut percheron cross 3 year old. he had a handful of rides on him. Me being the daredevil I am(and my cousin was the same) I convinced her we needed to go riding. We put the grain pan in the round pen, then locked him in. we then put his bit in the grain bucket and pulled the bridle over his ears. we shimmied up the fence and jumped on. I think he bucked us off 7 times before we called it quits. no one else ever knew.

When we were twelve(and 4' nothing) we decided to go for a ride, at this point we were all in alberta. The horses were on a 1/4 section. we caught the same proud cut draft cross, bridled him(too short to saddle) and I climbed a tree and hopped on. At first it was great, but he started picking up speed and ignoring the bit. turns out his mares had left. I galloped flat out(up to this point I had a total of 4 w/t lessons) across the whole quarter and some very sketchy terrain before he found the mares again. I walked home.

I had been riding seriously for 6 months, 3-5 days a week, when I took a great mare out on a trail ride. Trotting up out of a ditch she stumbled, flipped completey over and flung me across the road onto my head. Bad case of whiplash.

4 days later I was on an arab, she was spooky, but I was sure I could ride her out. first she vaulted over a hub cap, clearing it by 3'. next she launched herself into a deep part of the river to avoid a suspicious looking grass clump, nearly drowning us both. Then we were cantering down a trail when a man stepped out of the bush. Unexpected sliding stop and unscheduled dismount.

2 days later I was on the most trustworthy gelding on the farm, had a great ride, we decided to gallop across the hay field. the cinch snapped as we hit full speed, the saddle slipped and I came off. cracked helmet and torn tendons.

decided to ride an ottb mare one day on a trail ride (I was 17), I had seen her ridden several times before. she seemed fine, tack fit, lunged her, she was doing great. 1 minute into the ride she decided to become a saddle bronc, I stayed on for 6 or 7 bucks before sailing through the air. I shattered my wrist.

then one of the weirdest ones. I had lost a lot of my confidence at one point, I had owned a gelding the was an unpredictable diva, he threw me off multiple times. Then I had a very quiet mare I thought would break out nicely. Ground manners a++(I started working with her as an untouched wild 3 year old), but she was smart and lazy and figured out that if she bucked me off she could go stand by the gate(until I caught her again), so she bucked me off constantly. After those two I subconsciously believed every horse was out to hurt me. The only horse I could relax on was my BO's old appy gelding that I had ridden for 100's of miles. One day we were out on a trail ride, It was sunny and warm any we were walking along with our feet out of the stirrups in the grassy ditch. He saw a rock on his right and spooked in slow motion around it, to the left, forgetting that there was an incline up to the gravel road. he tripped, flipped completely upside down and rolled back onto his side, laying on the gravel road. As he started falling, I some how stepped out of the saddle and walked across the road. I just remember the horse falling, then me standing on my feet across the road looking down at him laying on the gravel. None of the people I was with could believe it. My synthetic saddle was ripped to shreds. 

there are more....


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Hmmm, I have 3 come to mind.

Training a 2 year old, that I bought at an auction. Owners lied to me when I bought her, saying they were going to get 30 days on her before sale time but they didn't get to so she hadn't been started. When in reality, she had already been to the trainer and the trainer was scared of her. She was good for the first 3 or 4 rides, and then she just started bucking (terrified). I could hardly get my foot in the stirrup before she'd take off. So I eventually tried tying her up and then getting on with her tied up. She busted her lead rope, took off running, and then my rein broke. I lasted for about 7 or 8 bucks/jumps until I felt myself starting to go. I went off backwards over her, and she knicked my foot with her back let kicking out. I landed pretty bad on my knee and couldn't bend it for a few days. But at least I didn't break anything. Never did ride that poor filly. She was too far ruined for me.

Another time was at a horse show. My mom and I were entered in the Hangman's Race. You ride double down to a rope hanging from a pole, the back rider grabs the rope, swings off. The horse and rider go around a barrel, and then come pack and pick up the "hanging" rider, and head back to the time line. Fastest time wins, and the "hanger" person cannot touch the ground. We were going to use my big 16.1 hand horse, and this was his first horse show in a year, since he was out with an injury. My mom rode him to the rope and we came in pretty darn fast and hot, but there were a lot of entries and if I didn't go for it, we weren't going to place. So I went for it. And missed the rope. Went off backward off my big horse and landed on my tail bone. My legs tingled for about 15 minutes and I had a pretty good bruise. Again, thank God I didn't 'break anything. 

And the 3rd one I can think of is I was riding a 3 yr old filly I was training. She was such a sweetheart. I was practicing loping some circles on her and (to the best of my knowledge) she tripped over her own feet and completely bird rolled over the top of me. I just assume that's what happened, because I was knocked out. Hurt my right arm and left leg, and walked away with a nasty concussion, (Had to go to the ER in the morning because I couldn't stand for more than 30 seconds without getting nauseated) but again thankfully, nothing got broken.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Got thrown from a bat-crap crazy mare a couple of years ago and fractured my ankle.

New boarder at my old barn adopted a rescue mare, but wasn't truthful about her experience level. The mare had been sat on and had gone around the round pen a couple of times, but wasn't actually broke. Anyway, this boarder asked my best friend and me to help her saddle and ride the mare for the first time at the barn (we were under the impression that "she was broke with tons of rides on her, she just needed a refresher"). We got her tacked up and went to the round pen. My best friend counter-balanced for me and I swung up. My butt wasn't even in the saddle and she threw a little buck at me. I straightened up and tried for my right stirrup (funky synthetic saddle with unturned stirrups). Apparently that mare was ****ed that I hadn't come off, cuz she flat out rodeo bucked me off over her right shoulder before I knew what was going on. My left foot tangled in the stirrup as I went over and it fractured. Hit the ground and blacked out for a second. That mare came after me while I was helpless on the ground. If my best friend hadn't been there, she would have gotten me. I ended up walking on my fractured ankle (and driving my stick shift truck) for four hours after it happened before my best friend insisted I go to the ER.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

